# Chiappa Rhino - A few questions



## Timotheus (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello everyone,
My wife shot a Chiappa Rhino 50ds using .38 Special in the 357 Magnum version. She really liked it. A few questions -

1. I'm considering the 9mm version of the 50ds. Anyone have experience with the 9mm version? 
2. Anyone have any thoughts concerning the difference between the 9mm versus the 357 Magnum version? I think the main difference is the need to use moon clips for the 9mm. 
3. Any issues with the moon clips?
4. Any other thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

My Son has the .357 version. I'm not surprised your Wife liked shooting .38sp in it, they feel like 22lr going off. My DIL loves shooting his Rhino with .38sp, and she is a little thing, probably 5'2", 115lbs. I'm just curious why the want for the 9mm version. Perhaps so you only have to buy 1 ammo??


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I do believe the 9mm can either be hand feed or use moon clips......

I have the 50ds and love it... It came with 3 moon clips and I purchased 10 more....... When I go to the range I load all 13 clips and after those are expended just hand load....

As MoMan said the felt recoil just isn't there..... I do ponder why no other revolver manufacturers don't make models with the barrel on the bottom, especially snub nose ones......


----------



## Timotheus (Sep 18, 2017)

MoMan said:


> My Son has the .357 version. I'm not surprised your Wife liked shooting .38sp in it, they feel like 22lr going off. My DIL loves shooting his Rhino with .38sp, and she is a little thing, probably 5'2", 115lbs. I'm just curious why the want for the 9mm version. Perhaps so you only have to buy 1 ammo??


Hey! Thanks for the response! Main reason is 9mm ammo is cheaper. Also, I have a Glock 23 (.40) with a 9mm barrel as well. I'm not necessarily sold on getting a 9mm. I may get the .357 and let her shoot .38. Thanks!


----------



## Timotheus (Sep 18, 2017)

Cait43 said:


> I do believe the 9mm can either be hand feed or use moon clips......
> 
> I have the 50ds and love it... It came with 3 moon clips and I purchased 10 more....... When I go to the range I load all 13 clips and after those are expended just hand load....
> 
> As MoMan said the felt recoil just isn't there..... I do ponder why no other revolver manufacturers don't make models with the barrel on the bottom, especially snub nose ones......


Do you have the .357? Thanks!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> I do believe the 9mm can either be hand feed or use moon clips......
> 
> I have the 50ds and love it... It came with 3 moon clips and I purchased 10 more....... When I go to the range I load all 13 clips and after those are expended just hand load....
> 
> As MoMan said the felt recoil just isn't there..... I do ponder why no other revolver manufacturers don't make models with the barrel on the bottom, especially snub nose ones......


I owned one (357 4"). Sold it because I couldn't stand looking at it, mostly. Terminally ugly. That pseudo-hammer is considerably less than handy too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> ...I...ponder why no other revolver manufacturers...make models with the barrel on the bottom...


It's probably because of the further complexity that must be added to an already complex mechanism.

Getting that low barrel to fire is pretty easy, but allowing the shooter to control the firing mechanism is quite difficult, especially if the shooter wants not only double-action, but also single-action capability.

Greater complexity = greater price.
Greater complexity = lessened reliability.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Timotheus said:


> Hey! Thanks for the response! Main reason is 9mm ammo is cheaper. Also, I have a Glock 23 (.40) with a 9mm barrel as well. I'm not necessarily sold on getting a 9mm. I may get the .357 and let her shoot .38. Thanks!


I thought it might have been a case of similar ammo across multiple firearms. I get that.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Timotheus said:


> Do you have the .357? Thanks!


Yes it is the .357......

I also wanted to stay with just 9mm but then I got a .45 and .380........


----------

